# Pellet Guns are for Kids? Think again...



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

This thing is flat bad ***. At almost $600, it clearly isn't any kid's toy. At 1200 feet per second in 22caliber, it will drop small varmints (and the neighbor's noisy dog) easily.
The ULTIMATE Pellet Gun






I think you'd almost have to call this _Silent but Deadly_...


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow... I probably wouldn't spend that coin on a pellet gun, but that seems pretty cool though..


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Wow... I probably wouldn't spend that coin on a pellet gun, but that seems pretty cool though..


Yeah, it is kind of like a $300,000 car, nobody really _needs_ one.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 21, 2007)

_As stated nice, but not worth it to me.  Give me the real thing if I'm going to put out that kind of cash._


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 21, 2007)

Talk to Lisa about expensive pellet guns.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Talk to Lisa about expensive pellet guns.



$600...?  I wish, try $2500 -$3000


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> $600...?  I wish, try $2500 -$3000


Holy crap!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Holy crap!



Yeah, but it's pretty and highly accurate.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Yeah, but it's pretty and highly accurate.


 
Pretty it ain't, but I'll take your word on its accuracy.

Heck, it looks like it should operate like one of the robot sentry guns from Aliens.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Pretty it ain't, but I'll take your word on its accuracy.



:whip:

is so...


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pretty if you're expecting a laser beam to shoot out the front of it.:sniper::snipe2:
Looks like both of them would be a blast to shoot.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Yeah, but it's pretty and highly accurate.


 
Actually, how accurate is it?

Sub-MOA?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Actually, how accurate is it?
> 
> Sub-MOA?



In my hands, not so much...:lfao:   

However, that gun is designed for one thing and that is shooting in air rifle competitions.

Standing at 10 meters.  The "10" is about the size of an ink dot on a paper.

The picture below is what we would call a perfect "10"

During the competition your shots are marked in whole numbers (1 to 10) however in finals (top 8) the shots are marked by the tenths.  This would be considered a 10.9

The picture below has been enlarged.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Holy crap!




I concur!!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

To my earlier comment of 





> Holy Crap!


 I would like to add the following:
"Here Kitty, Kitty..."


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

Guardian said:


> _As stated nice, but not worth it to me.  Give me the real thing if I'm going to put out that kind of cash._


WalMart has Mini14's in .223 for $550


----------



## Carol (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> In my hands, not so much...:lfao:
> 
> However, that gun is designed for one thing and that is shooting in air rifle competitions.
> 
> ...




Enlarged?  Good lord you're shooting bullseyes in targets the size of quarters!  Damn!


----------



## searcher (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> $600...? I wish, try $2500 -$3000


 

Sweet rifle there.   That is on par with the PSG-1, but it is a $10,000 price tag.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

searcher said:


> Sweet rifle there.   That is on par with the PSG-1, but it is a $10,000 price tag.


TEN GRAND?! Does it make things any more dead than a cheaper rifle?


----------



## searcher (Dec 22, 2007)

Big Don said:


> TEN GRAND?! Does it make things any more dead than a cheaper rifle?


 
It is for high level shooting comps and for snipers.   The general public really has no need for anything of this level.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I concur!!


 

So Do I, Dammit!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

Big Don said:


> To my earlier comment of I would like to add the following:
> "Here Kitty, Kitty..."


 

*DON'T YOU DARE HURT KITTIES!!!!!:rpo::rpo::rpo::rpo::rpo:*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

Big Don said:


> This thing is flat bad ***. At almost $600, it clearly isn't any kid's toy. At 1200 feet per second in 22caliber, it will drop small varmints (and the neighbor's noisy dog) easily.
> The ULTIMATE Pellet Gun
> 
> 
> ...


 




THIS gun is MUCH better. Same velocity, better looking, 52% quieter, and just over half less money.

I'm getting this:

http://www.gamousa.com//Catalog.aspx?Product=234


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> THIS gun is MUCH better. Same velocity, better looking, 52% quieter, and just over half less money.
> 
> I'm getting this:
> 
> http://www.gamousa.com//Catalog.aspx?Product=234


 
Oh and one other thing most airguns( and for that matter most hunting rifles PERIOD) lack which they *O*ught *N*ot *L*ack:

Light-gathering fiber optic front and rear sights( read: your scope break/gets jostled or you don't want/need a scope, you're not screwed).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

OOOOH!! Hold the phone~! Even better:

http://www.gamousa.com//Catalog.aspx?Product=259

That's so mine.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, it is kind of like a $300,000 car, nobody really _needs_ one.


 

I don't know that I'd be so quick to dismiss a decent-powered air rifle when comparable ones can be had for cheaper--I can think of several scenarios in our times when such a thing would be JUST the thing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 25, 2007)

Lisa said:


> In my hands, not so much...:lfao:
> 
> However, that gun is designed for one thing and that is shooting in air rifle competitions.
> 
> ...



Hmm... 10 meters meaning 32.8084 feet... I'd say that's pretty damn good shootin thar pardner! A gun however, (*any* gun) has only 50% accuracy  though... the other 50% comes from the shooter. 

But then I think ya'll already knew that.


----------

